# prendre ses rendez vous a partir d'un contact



## ratapignata (4 Mai 2010)

ou bien par les contacts prendre un rendez vous

Bonjour, je recherche une application permettant de faire  cela  à part le type Lotus ou autre.

Si quelqu'un connait merci d'avance


----------

